# Just another great day hunting with a Vizsla



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/02/sunday-morning-pheasant-hunt-with.html

Still can't get enough of the enjoyment of following Bailey through the fields as he does what God created him for.

"Viszla nélkül lehet élni, de minek!
translated from Hungarian
"You can live without a Vizsla, but what for?"​
RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Super nice, do you take both dogs when you hunt?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> do you take both dogs when you hunt?


No, unfortunately Chloe was made gun shy by me at 4 months old. She is very noise sensitive.

Bailey could care less. He loves the sound of a shot gun.

RBD


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Rod, will you post the pics that your friend took of you and Bailey on your hunt?
Looks like a good outing. You and the Mrs. must eat pheasant every other day.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> You and the Mrs. must eat pheasant every other day.


Many of my friends and co-workers have tried pheasant this year. A lot of them for the first time. 8)

Keep trying different ways to cook it. Marinated and BBQ'd is my favorite so far.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

55yrs with bird dogs-never had 1 gun shy if broke 2 gun properly-it's so easy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> 55yrs with bird dogs-never had 1 gun shy if broke 2 gun properly-it's so easy


REM,

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/pheasant-hunt-opening-day.html

November 19, 2009. 55 years old and my *first* anything hunt. 

Never too late to start. Really am enjoying myself. Highly recommended activity for those with stressful jobs. Nothing like it.

Screwed up Chloe and was determined not to with my second dog. Bailey is my test dummy for hunting, field trials and hunt tests. We are learning together with the help from professionals from time to time. I'm not shy of saying "I don't know or I don't understand."

Great ride!

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD-learn something every day like u-have 2 say go 2 the feild watch the V do what it was bred 4 -come home and have the best meals of your life-you do not have 2 hunt a V-but the birds do taste great!


----------

